# Enantiopus Melanogenys' tankmates?



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im planning to keep some Enantiopus Melanogenys in a 75g and im curious to know 
what tankmates can go with them. i would like to keep the tank as a community tang tank.

heres some tangs that i like. pls advise on which of these would work and what other tangs
would you recommend based on experience and expertise.
i would like some fish that will max at around 3-5" in length.

altos comps. already have 2.
julidichromis gombe
lamp. multies
cyprichromis utinta


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

About the only thing I'd put with enants in a 75 would be paracyps. Four feet (assuming standard 75g) is barely enough floor space, so you don't want anything to compete with them. Yes, many combo's can 'work', but you want your enants to show their best. The utinta's might be ok, but I prefer the more docile paracyps. If pressed to pick from your list, I'd say go with the enants, comps and utinta, and no more. Definitely no on the juli's as they'll inhibit the enants a bit, moreso than comps, and not enough floor space for the multi colony. Some of this is just my preference. It depends on what you're ultimately looking for from the tank. Enants can survive with any/all of those fish that you've listed. But, you want 3-4 displaying males, I'd think. The more species you push, the less chance of that. But, if 1-2 displaying males would be fine, then it changes things.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i was concern about the julis and even the comps. but i didnt think those small multies would be
a problem. i also figured that i can keep the utintas to occupy the top portion of the water.
also, wouldnt the size of the comps be a problem?
thanks


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I intend to keep kilesas (very similar) in a 6' with a pair of comps and Utintas (although I really want to keep kitumba cyps or microlepidotus "Bulu Point" instead of the Utintas) (tank breds, not wilds). I will also be putting some juvi C. furcifers with them but they can go if they cause problems.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

mel_cp6 said:


> i was concern about the julis and even the comps. but i didnt think those small multies would be
> a problem. i also figured that i can keep the utintas to occupy the top portion of the water.
> also, wouldnt the size of the comps be a problem?
> thanks


The multi's are only a problem in regards to the tank space that they take up. It wouldn't be much, but in four feet it'd take away space for one displaying enant.

Not sure what you mean by size of comps, but if full grown breeding adults, then yes they could inhibit the enants. If they're small, then they'll work for a long time. How big are yours, and are they a breeding pair?

I haven't found my comps/calvus to be troublemakers. Juli's aren't super aggressive, but would definitly nip at the enants a bit. Some are intermediate zone and would come out onto the sand. I don't remember about the gombe's, but don't think they are.

I think once you get enant males displaying, the rock dwellers aren't going to be noticed. I mixed j. transcriptus with cyathopharynx and I forget they're in there.

Small cyps or paracyps and enants would be a nice mix for a 75. A small rock dweller or two could be added if it wasn't aggressive with the enants. If you add enough that they start pairing up, then changes things.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Tim, that was very informative.

so heres what im thinking.
2m/4f enants. 15 cyp utintas and 1 comp.
im also thinking of adding 1 juli gombe and possiblly a brichardi.
so if im only keeping 1 of each, will they be less than aggresive and can it be achieved.

btw, my comps are about 2" and looks like they arent pairing up.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> so if im only keeping 1 of each, will they be less than aggresive and can it be achieved.


Exactly right. That's another option. If the comps haven't paired and aren't causing problems, then go ahead and add them both for now also. The enants and cyps are the main show. The rest are more of a supporting cast to add interest. In four feet, you could get 3 males displaying, so maybe more like a 3m/6f ratio. But, too many and you'll see males getting pushed up into the rocks. I've got a male heavy group and I ocassionally get one sulking up on a rock. He really does look like he's sulking. Angry too. When anyone comes around, he gets spikey with them.


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

I always enjoy hearing about other folks planning to keep these fish. I'm still pretty new to Tangs but I love my Kilesa. One thing I'll say is that the activity level of a nice group of them is really high, which means that they can fill more visual space than one might think.

I realize you might be doing mail order/air freight fish, which means that you'd want to buy everything at once, but if you have a good LFS or some local breeders from whom you can get the odd brichardi or julie, you might try doing just the Enants and the cyps (and/or paracyps), plus your two comps (assuming they're still small), and see how that goes for a while. Mine are some of the most active (and fun) fish I've had, so while it's nice to complement them with something, I predict that you definitely won't end up with an empty-looking tank.

If you're getting juvies, I was advised by the breeder I got mine from to start with a large group (Kilesa) of 10 or so... in general I think they'll both look and do better if you have something more like the 3m/6f Tim suggests than the 2m/4f.

Anyway, whatever direction you go, hope they do well for you.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the replies.
i forgot to mention that the tank has an aquaterra bg and it takes away about 3-4" of width.
so the tanks floor is probably close to a 48"x15". just wondering if this will be an ideal set up for 
a large group of enants and cyps.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

15" width is fine. It's the length that determines number of males enants. I just uploaded a new video from last night. I tried to get multiple males displaying so you could see the space requirements. My tank is 16" front to back and has rocks that take up a few inches, so they've got about 12" of space. They seem to require about 1 square foot per male.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

now i see what you mean by having 3 males displaying instead of just 2.
what type are those btw? i only have an access to a burundi variant but i like the kilesa with teh yellow jaw. what are the tankmate you have with them? i couldnt really tell what they were.
awesome group Tim.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They're not the kilesa, but e. melanogenys and the supplier indicates that their stock is from Zambia. I just liked the melanogenys better than the kilesa for some reason. I think it's the green and black on the snout or the shape of the head, not sure, but just like them better. I may end up with kilesa some day as well as x. singularis. All nice fish. Another thing I"m really pleased about with them is that they're not skittish at all like many xeno's.

The tankmates are paracyprichromis brieni. You have to watch and put the enants with docile tankmates. You can see one of the males chase off one of the brieni. When they were smaller, the brieni ruled. Not so any more.

They're not much to look at when small, but give them a year, and they reward you. I can still hear my wife, "how much did you pay for those little silver fish?"

I've been thinking about your tank, and if I were you, I'd go for one male per foot, so 4. You won't regret. You can do simili's in just about anything else.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks like i will have to order these guys from the states if i want some kilesa.
my lfs has burundi for $15 at 1".
any good online source Tim?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

The reviews section has a lot of good sources. PM me if you want specific recommendations.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice video! What kind of Pleco is that?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

ssondubs said:


> Nice video! What kind of Pleco is that?


Albino ancistrus - bushynose or bristlenose. I call them 'gold' albinos because there are some that are more white like typical albinos. I like the golds myself.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tim, Will a brevis colony be a better fit than the n. multies since they dont really occupy 
that much space?
im still trying to find the kilesa locally (canada) before i buy from US.
otherwise, i may just have to settle for burundis. not ready to shell out big $
for fish that i like but may not like at the end since i have no experience with them.

its not like paying big $ cyphos mobas. 
i knew i really like cyphos and just have to have zaires.

i found one in canada but they wont know if they will have the kilesa till next week.

heres what im thinking on, 3m/7f kilesa, 12-15 cyps utinta, 3 brevis (if possible),
1 juli gombe, 2 unpaired gold comps and a lone brichardi.
i will be prepared to remove any aggressors. main species are the enants and cyps.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd lean toward the brevis becuase they won't colonize and try to expand as multi's might. It's already a busy tank. Get 6 and go for at least 2 pair so you get some interaction between them.

You're thinking is good. No reason the enants, cyps, and brevis wouldn't be fine, it's the others that you'll have to watch.

Another reason to avoid multi's is that the comps, etc will be wanting to raid the nest, I'm sure. They can pick off brevis fry without the parents much caring or noticing. Brevis aren't good parents, typically. So, you won't have battles, just fry control.

Sourcing fish, it can be frustrating. Then you find an online source and call them to find they've not had them in a long time. I don't know why it's so hard for onilne breeders to keep their web sites up to date. Just one of my pet peeves. :x


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

yes sourcing fish isnt easy. specially here in Toronto and this is one of the biggest city in Canada.



> I don't know why it's so hard for onilne breeders to keep their web sites up to date.


tell me about it. got so excited when i found a couple of sites but their list havent been updated in months and even years.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i just watch the video again i really like how these enants behave. 
i like how they're showing off to the girls and competing with the other males.
very interesting. just gotta luv tangs.

i wonder how they would look in black substrate?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> i wonder how they would look in black substrate?


It'd be interesting to see. I bet they'd look good.

They are very active fish, like you've seen. Constant displaying to females and rival males. They don't seem to rest. Takes about a year to get them there, but well worth the wait.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

how big do these enants get btw?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine are a good 5". The profiles says they can go up to 6". The females can be much smaller and slimmer.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have cyp Utinta in with my E. kilesa.
They are perfect together. I got my kilesa through Spece Jack in Winnipeg. Both types of fish breed regularily in my 90 gallon.
You don't want really boisterous fish in with the kilesa.
I had an adult male in with my tropheus for a week. They got along but the kilesa didn't stand a chance getting food.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

punman. ship me some juvies. 
i actually pmed you on cyphos.com to.
i also contacted Jack and he wont know till next week.

im thinking of not putting juli or brichardi at all with the enants if i ever find some.
5" is a nice size and should be an awesome sight.


----------



## Cichlidguy2 (Sep 6, 2010)

hi how do you think any type of tropheus would be ok with these ?? they will be in a 750ltr tank with 20 troph red rainbow


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I keep my enants in a 72x22x22" with a breeding pair of black calvus (no problems there) and I recently added 14 WC cyp utinta. Since their addition, both of my male kilesas have suffered split dorsal fins. The cyps don't hassle them too much but if they get too close, the dominant cyp can get a bit prickly.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

I may finally end up getting 2m/3f kilesas however, they are only going in a 50g
The tank is 36" by 18" wide. I suppose this changes things on their tankmake. 
I'm thinking of adding 5 paracyprichromis and maybe 3 brevis. 
Any idea if this would be ok?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

mel_cp6 said:


> I may finally end up getting 2m/3f kilesas however, they are only going in a 50g
> The tank is 36" by 18" wide. I suppose this changes things on their tankmake.
> I'm thinking of adding 5 paracyprichromis and maybe 3 brevis.
> Any idea if this would be ok?


That tank is not big enough for Kilesa IMO. I personally wouldn't keep them in a 75g tank either though. Unlike Melanogenys, Kilesa build two circular nests, one within the other, so they need a tank with a deccent amount of space. They also need more than 36" to swim back and forth. I have mine in a 72" x 24" 210g tank with Nasutas, paracyps, and cyp. micro black kiriza, and they do very well (I'm actually surprised that the Nasutas don't stress them out). With a 36" tank, I would center the stocking around paracyps.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the same group of Kilesas in a 75,with a school of 12 cyp.Kerenge,they are doing fine,albeit for a few months


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

So Rob you gonna sell the kilesa to me?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry,cant mention stuff like this in the forums,at the risk of offending


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

No problem. You're right. I don't want to offend my other seller to.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Btw I still have an empty 75g that I can use for these sand sifters if the 50g doesn't work.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just an update on the tank. 
The kilesas are now breeding in my 50g tank. I recently stripped a female and she had a out 20+ eggs but only a few survived. She has a crooked mouth and unfortunately she can not physically hold the eggs and had the strip at day one. 
I just added 9 cyps utinta and just wondering if I can still add a few paracyprichromis to this tank? I'm not really looking to raise any **** from the cyps and paracyprichromis but wouldn't mind raising a few kilesas to increase the number and setup another tank for them.


----------

